

A new way to vote in a social news site - amichail

The submitter includes a question with the submission.<p>Only those who get the question right may upvote/downvote the submission.<p>The challenge for the submitter is to come up with a question that upvoters would tend to get right while downvoters would tend to get wrong.<p>This motivation would probably restrict voting to only those people who know something about the submission topic.<p>This might be a good way to handle voting in a forum with wide scope.
======
chrisduesing
I think this is far more likely to be used to exclude people who disagree with
you.

<post on agile> Do you think waterfall is stupid? y/n

Posters don't get to influence the score their post gets, that is the perview
of the community.

~~~
amichail
But you could easily lie in this case.

Since anyone can lie, this could become a psychology game.

------
jacquesm
The right answer to the question could be passed via back-channels so this is
as gameable as could be.

~~~
amichail
You could allow the submitter to change the question and/or answer at any time
for any reason.

------
stijnm
And, pray tell, what is the problem you are trying to solve?

~~~
amichail
Users should have some qualification to have the right to vote.

This may be high iq, knowlege of the submission topic, etc.

~~~
ErrantX
I dont think that is a metric easily measured - and I am convinced your
solution doesnt measure it much, depending on the context.

So if a maths question was asked including complex mathematics then, yes, it
would probably work. But many questions are just not that specialist!

